# Maldini:"Così andremo lontano. Lo scudetto...".



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

ah quando vinciamo torna in tv, ci manca solo l'intervista del fantasma proprietario 

ringraziate i santi in paradiso...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Oh Paolo..
Non mi far cadere le palle pure oggi. 
Però non ha pronunciato la parola sostenibilità e vale come una champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera c'è solo da festeggiare,altrimenti sarebbe stato il caso di dare il via ad un topic di polemiche.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


gli obbietti di Maldini e dei ragazzi non li metto in discussione, c'è però chi non rema assieme a noi


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Boh. Io stasera sono contento per i 3 punti, che potrebbero essere fondamentali a maggio, ma sono piuttosto scoraggiato da ciò che ho visto. Poi se loro vogliono continuare a parlare di scudetto...


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma scusate perché,dice la verità cosa dovrebbe dire che eravamo favoriti per lo scudetto ?? Se la situazione non gli sta bene a giugno andrà via.


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Ci rialziamo sempre in un modo o nell'altro. E lo so che tu, milanista fino al buco del chiul, vorresti fare di più sul mercato. Se vogliamo vincere qualcosa dobbiamo fare un mercato da Milan. Speriamo la proprietà si svegli quest'estate. Nel frattempo, per questa sera, godiamo tutti insieme fratelli rossoneri!


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".



E io che volevo aprire un post per "intimare" a tutti di non parlare di scudetto.......mah


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Con questo spirito non andrai da nessuna parte,nessuno ha mai vinto scudetti o coppe solo con lo spirito,ci piazzeremo a meno di catastrofi,la vittoria di stasera può essere fondamentale in tal senso.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pensiamo al quarto posto che sarà dura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Criticava tanto Galliani, ma pure lui si presenta se si vince. Purtroppo è indegno e incapace a ricoprire la carica che riveste, e comunque trasmette depressione pure quando parla in caso di vittoria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto, uguale a galliani.


Non ho sentito l'intervista, Marotta che ha detto? Si è presentato no? Ausilio?


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> cioè stai dando del pagliaccio a Maldini? anche no!


Io lo amavo caro amico..
Ma quest’anno è stato l’argomento insufficiente.
A prescindere dal risultato finale ha fatto ridere, prestandosi a giochi che lui ha sempre rifiutato.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non è carino mettere la faccia solo quando si vince.


Non si è mai visto dopo le 4 sconfitte in campionato, di cui 2 rubate.


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Contare sulla fortuna alla distanza è molto pericoloso


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> E io che volevo aprire un post per "intimare" a tutti di non parlare di scudetto.......mah



PS: e non per essere scaramantico eh, è proprio controproducente non tenere i piedi per terra e se vogliamo qualificarci in CL (così, tanto per il gusto di far tirare fuori 15-20 milioni ai rabbini.....forse) bisogna tenere i piedi per terra, testa bassa e pedalare


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Boh tutto lecito,ma dare del pagliaccio a Maldini ce ne vuole,ma poi ammettiamo che vada via,sicuro che e una buona cosa ??


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

il proprietario ha deciso di scontare la maglia di gara al 30% a quanto pare sui social
anche così si vince lo scudetto


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Invece di attaccare Maldini bisognerebbe solo godersi la vittoria del derby.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Paolo, ti voglio bene, però stiam calmi. Oggi abbiam fatto abbastanza schifo, la vittoria è stata frutto di giocate estemporanee e del suicidio di Inzaghi. Salviamo giusto lo "spirito", anche se non quello di tutti, vero Kessié?!


----------



## uolfetto (5 Febbraio 2022)

,


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Con questo spirito VANNO lontano, la squadra e l'allenatore. La società e la dirigenza restano dove sono.

Peraltro si potrebbe andare ben più lontano, cioé oltre il secondo posto, se oltre allo spirito ci fosse la volontà di spendere qualche quattrino.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dare contro a uno come Maldini che se potesse muoverebbe il mondo. Che vergogna


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Basta con questa storia del pagliaccio.

Se no chiudiamo il topic. Andare oltre.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli obbietti di Maldini e dei ragazzi non li metto in discussione, c'è però chi non rema assieme a noi



Si, una piccola fetta di tifosi privi di realismo.


----------



## King of the North (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah quando vinciamo torna in tv, ci manca solo l'intervista del fantasma proprietario
> 
> ringraziate i santi in paradiso...


Come il condor...


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie Paolo, qualcuno avrebbe da dire anche vincessimo la Champions…chala sukaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ora che uno dica che forse viste le prospettive di questa società dovrebbe andarsene ci sta,ma i programmi di Elliot non li conosciamo,e cosa abbiano detto a Paolo non lo sappiamo.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Siamo su interfans? Dare del pagliaccio a Maldini, che coraggio davvero



Il tifoso ha memoria corta oppure chi critica Maldini è troppo giovane e non se lo ricorda.
Io anche da dirigente non mi sento di criticarlo, senza soldi non si possono fare miracoli.
Vi meritate Leonardo se criticate Maldini.
Anche in TV mi sembra dica sempre il giusto.


----------



## livestrong (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Tanto grande da giocatore quanto impresentabile come dirigente. Pian piano si capisce perché con Galliani non andava d'accordo: è uguale a lui. Se si iniziasse a vincere c'è il forte rischio che questo si monterebbe la testa come il gallo


----------



## livestrong (5 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Il tifoso ha memoria corta oppure chi critica Maldini è troppo giovane e non se lo ricorda.
> Io anche da dirigente non mi sento di criticarlo, senza soldi non si possono fare miracoli.
> Vi meritate Leonardo se criticate Maldini.
> Anche in TV mi sembra dica sempre il giusto.


In TV, a differenza dei giocatori che rilasciano interviste quotidianamente, non si vede praticamente mai. Solo in rarissime occasioni. Nel post partita credo non abbia mai parlato prima di stasera. Dopo la partita con lo Spezia avrebbe avuto più senso presentarsi rispetto a oggi secondo me. Anche per come è maturata la vittoria


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dare contro a uno come Maldini che se potesse muoverebbe il mondo. Che vergogna



Maldini è il Milan. Ci vuole rispetto.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi sono il primo duro con la dirigenza per la questione rinnovi sbagliati, giocatori via e zero ecc ecc ecc

Ma occhio che se va via Maldini e ci piazzano un dirigente sconosciuto o addirittura straniero, sarebbe davvero la fine di tutto.

Diventeremmo un anonima multinazionale come le altre.

Non sappiamo nemmeno cosa vuole fare di noi il nostro proprietario.

Almeno con Maldini abbiamo un bel grosso punto di riferimento rossonero


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ora che uno dica che forse viste le prospettive di questa società dovrebbe andarsene ci sta,ma i programmi di Elliot non li conosciamo,e cosa abbiano detto a Paolo non lo sappiamo.



I programmi di Elliot sono stati messi sul tavolo da anni ormai, obiettivi e politica li conosciamo benissimo, poi capisco che una fetta di tifosi sognatori non riesca ad accettarla e ci resti male spesso e volentieri, specie a mercato aperto.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono il primo duro con la dirigenza per la questione rinnovi sbagliati, giocatori via e zero ecc ecc ecc
> 
> Ma occhio che se va via Maldini e ci piazzano un dirigente sconosciuto o addirittura straniero, sarebbe davvero la fine di tutto.
> 
> ...



La penso come te. Maldini fa il possibile per tutelarci.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

se avete sentito Marotta, come Maldini per Ibra, ha parlato di un rinnovo scontato per Handanovic nel prepartita
ha portato male...anche se per un portiere è diverso, potrebbe fare anche il secondo mentre un attaccante gioca


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andremo lontano sicuramente Paolo...ora tutti questi utenti che ci chiamano interisti dopo che abbiamo vinto una partita sculandola in 3 minuti mi fanno sorridere...ma dove eravate finiti?godo comunque come un riccio ma solo per noi tifosi e per quei poveri cristi che scendono in campo perché proprietà e dirigenza non meritano serate come questa.


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> I programmi di Elliot sono stati messi sul tavolo da anni ormai, obiettivi e politica li conosciamo benissimo, poi capisco che una fetta di tifosi sognatori non riesca ad accettarla e ci resti male spesso e volentieri, specie a mercato aperto.


Che soldi non ne mettano non è vero,hanno ripianato saldi negativi in bilancio da paura,si sono stufati e non gli do torto,si dovrà raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio,ed aumentare il fatturato,allora possono pure mettere una trentina di milioni più i guadagni potrebbero fare buoni mercati.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Che soldi non ne mettano non è vero,hanno ripianato saldi negativi in bilancio da paura,si sono stufati e non gli do torto,si dovrà raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio,ed aumentare il fatturato,allora possono pure mettere una trentina di milioni più i guadagni potrebbero fare buoni mercati.



Io non ho detto che non hanno messo soldi. Ne hanno messi eccome, ma rispetto ai predecessori con logica e criterio.


----------



## mil77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile!!!! Vinciamo un derby, siamo in piena lotta x lo scudetto e ci sono utenti che si professano milanisti, che al posto di festeggiare pensano sempre e solo a criticare ed addirittura qualcuno ad insultare e sbeffeggiare maldini!!!! Roba da non credere non sappiamo neanche più godere delle vittorie!!!!!!


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, è Maldini che ha mancato di rispetto al Milan questa stagione.
Se in molti hanno iniziato a criticarlo non è che sono semplicemente scemi o irriconoscenti.
E trincerarsi dietro la scusa della bandiera è molto grave.
Paolo per mille ragioni non è rientrato nel Milan fino a quando non ha potuto essere protagonista.. ok va bene..
Ma negli ultimi 12 mesi stiamo per perdere o abbiamo già perso 4 giocatori a 0, abbiamo permesso ad Ibra prima di risollevarci e poi di farci passare per ridicoli, abbiamo rinnovato in fretta e furia a Pioli, siamo passati dal progetto giovani al progetto marci..
Abbiamo perso tutti i duelli sul mercato, ci siamo fatti stuprare dagli arbitri, abbiamo dato la fascia a melme umane come Zizzo e Kessie..
Non abbiamo sostituito la turca nonostante le richieste del mister, abbiamo detto che avremmo sostituito Kjaer e invece abbiamo bluffato, siamo stati ridicoli come comunicazione degli infortuni, abbiamo preso Messia all’ultimo secondo, abbiamo risolto Pellegri che non si capisce perché lo abbiamo preso etc etc
La gestione del Milan nel momento in cui dovevamo fare il salto decisivo è stata ridicola a tutti i livelli negli ultimi 12 mesi.
A nulla serve dire che siamo secondi, è questo il momento del salto definitivo e la nostra dirigenza e proprietà non vogliono e non sono capaci ad oggi.
È evidente.
Anche se vincessimo lo scudetto, l’ho già scritto, non si può non sostituire Kjaer.
E non si può, per la prima volta in stagione, rilasciare una intervista solo perché hai vinto un derby in cui hai giocato oggettivamente malissimo.
Come ho detto più volte, era questo il momento in cui spingere sul gas e pretendere di più da tutti in questa serie a mediocre.
Io voglio tanto vincere lo scudetto, ma per coerenza Maldini non può comportarsi come sta facendo nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto: oggi ha detto addirittura che “magari” festeggeremo… per me, come le dichiarazioni pre Juve, è andato in evidente difficoltà.
Paolo doveva essere garanzia di coerenza, lui stesso non è più coerente da un pezzo.
“Con la Champions cambia tutto” non abbiamo sostituito manco la turca!!!!
Avrà delle colpe o no?!!
Tutti hanno colpe ma lui non si può criticare, si deve dare una bella svegliata e fare un bagno di umiltà anche lui.
In molti lo abbiamo sempre difeso ma dopo le dichiarazioni con la Juve… stavo impazzendo..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Incredibile!!!! Vinciamo un derby, siamo in piena lotta x lo scudetto e ci sono utenti che si professano milanisti, che al posto di festeggiare pensano sempre e solo a criticare ed addirittura qualcuno ad insultare e sbeffeggiare maldini!!!! Roba da non credere non sappiamo neanche più godere delle vittorie!!!!!!



Dispiace soprattutto leggere insulti a Maldini come se fosse lui il male del Milan.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è Maldini che ha mancato di rispetto al Milan questa stagione.
> Se in molti hanno iniziato a criticarlo non è che sono semplicemente scemi o irriconoscenti.
> E trincerarsi dietro la scusa della bandiera è molto grave.
> Paolo per mille ragioni non è rientrato nel Milan fino a quando non ha potuto essere protagonista.. ok va bene..
> ...



Maldini ha sempre detto le cose come stanno, senza illudere nessuno, francamente.


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è Maldini che ha mancato di rispetto al Milan questa stagione.
> Se in molti hanno iniziato a criticarlo non è che sono semplicemente scemi o irriconoscenti.
> E trincerarsi dietro la scusa della bandiera è molto grave.
> Paolo per mille ragioni non è rientrato nel Milan fino a quando non ha potuto essere protagonista.. ok va bene..
> ...


Abbiamo la 4 quinta rosa per valori in serie A ,e da 2 anni siamo lì a giocare per lo scudetto,con una proprietà che spende il minimo sul mercato,e si ha anche il coraggio di criticarlo? Questi sono i fatti il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Maldini ha sempre detto le cose come stanno, senza illudere nessuno, francamente.


No, negli ultimi 12/18 mesi:
ha detto “con la Champions cambia tutto”, abbiamo visto..
ha detto “ci faremo trovare pronti sul mercato” e non ha migliorato la squadra in estate e in inverno 
ha detto “puntiamo allo scudetto” e poi ha spostato il tiro in “‘magari festeggeremo”
non ha mai parlato dopo le partite e per coerenza stasera doveva stare zitto
Non ha mai detto, come ha fatto qualcun altro, la realtà sui rinnovi e sembra sempre
che sia tutto colpa del caso
Ha sempre difeso Pioli, ma poi non ha fatto nulla per migliorare la squadra.
Ha preso Pellegri perché ha detto che servita una punta giovane, ma in realtà ha preso una punta a caso senza idee solo perché gratis, fa nulla se marcia.
Ha usato giochi di parole come il peggior Galliani.
Ha detto che Ibra in pratica può fare quello che vuole..
Qua tutti tifiamo Milan e vogliamo il bene della squadra. Ma se c’è da criticare si critica, semplice.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la 4 quinta rosa per valori in serie A ,e da 2 anni siamo lì a giocare per lo scudetto,con una proprietà che spende il minimo sul mercato,e si ha anche il coraggio di criticarlo? Questi sono i fatti il resto sono chiacchiere.



Maldini sta imparando il nuovo mestiere e commette errori come tutti ma non riesco a dubitare del suo attaccamento a Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini sta imparando il nuovo mestiere e commette errori come tutti ma non riesco a dubitare del suo attaccamento a Milan.



Sempre a spese nostre.
Così come seedorf,inzaghi,brocchi,gattuso iniziavano la carriera da allenatori sempre a nostre spese e sulle nostre spalle.

L'ultima perla di Maldini era stata quella del "ci faremo trovare pronti sul mercato".
Avete visto forse qualcuno ?
Eppure qualcuno qui ha anche il coraggio di affermare che non ha mai illuso nessuno (e notare che questa è solamente una delle ultime "perle")

Io ho sempre detto una cosa su Maldini : doveva (E DEVE) essere affiancato da qualcuno che capisce veramente il mestiere.


----------



## _ET_ (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non capisco,qual'è il modello?Antonio Conte?che se non gli comprano i giocatori se ne va?a me non piace.è soggettivo.la vedo come uno schettino che abbandona la nave.
Il lavoro che sta facendo Maldini è la società e veramente notevole.apparte il tifoso milanista,in Italia ma sopratutto all'estero siamo diventati appunto un modello.
le colpe di Maldini? Per come la vedo io giustamente lavora con quello che ha pensando al bene del Milan. Una garanzia risultati alla mano.almeno questo dovrebbe essere oggettivo.perlomeno ricordarsi nel momento di partorire giudizi ingrati.
Se domani mi dicessero che hanno esonerato Maldini non guarderei più il Milan.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> No, negli ultimi 12/18 mesi:
> ha detto “con la Champions cambia tutto”, abbiamo visto..
> ha detto “ci faremo trovare pronti sul mercato” e non ha migliorato la squadra in estate e in inverno
> ha detto “puntiamo allo scudetto” e poi ha spostato il tiro in “‘magari festeggeremo”
> ...



Con la champions abbiamo riscattato Tonali e Tomori, sono oltre 50 mln, giusto per ricordare che la scorsa estate non è che non abbiamo speso, ma quei due riscatti ci hanno pesato eccome. La prossima estate non ci sono riscatti pesanti, li sarà lecito aspettarci qualcosa ovviamente. 

Farci trovare pronti sul mercato non significa spendere e spandere, significa che abbiamo degli obiettivi e ci lavoriamo, lo sanno anche i sassi che volevamo Botman ma il Lille non lo voleva cedere a gennaio, se non vogliono c'è poco da fare. Le alternative all'olandese non le reputavano cosi brave.

Pellegri è stata un'operazione corretta, s'è preso un giovane di potenzialità dietro ai due vecchietti, se va fai il colpo a pochi soldi, se non va pazienza...andato via Pellegri è arrivata un'atra scommessa, parliamo della terza punta in rosa giocando con un centravanti solo, parliamo di un lusso. 

Ibra va visto a 360 gradi, sei troppo concentrato sugli infortuni.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre a spese nostre.
> Così come seedorf,inzaghi,brocchi,gattuso iniziavano la carriera da allenatori sempre a nostre spese e sulle nostre spalle.
> 
> L'ultima perla di Maldini era stata quella del "ci faremo trovare pronti sul mercato".
> ...



Mai detto che non ha commesso errori. Sostengo però che insultarlo è ingiusto.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre a spese nostre.
> Così come seedorf,inzaghi,brocchi,gattuso iniziavano la carriera da allenatori sempre a nostre spese e sulle nostre spalle.
> 
> L'ultima perla di Maldini era stata quella del "ci faremo trovare pronti sul mercato".
> ...



Per me Paolo imparerà velocemente, il problema è che secondo me abbiamo già perso almeno un paio di anni a causa degli errori 

Va beh, ormai.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me Paolo imparerà velocemente, il problema è che secondo me* abbiamo già perso almeno un paio di anni a causa degli errori
> 
> Va beh, ormai.*



Errori imputabili tutti a lui? Non credo.


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Errori imputabili tutti a lui? Non credo.


Paghiamo gli errori di Leonardo in primis


----------



## _ET_ (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con la champions abbiamo riscattato Tonali e Tomori, sono oltre 50 mln, giusto per ricordare che la scorsa estate non è che non abbiamo speso, ma quei due riscatti ci hanno pesato eccome. La prossima estate non ci sono riscatti pesanti, li sarà lecito aspettarci qualcosa ovviamente.
> 
> Farci trovare pronti sul mercato non significa spendere e spandere, significa che abbiamo degli obiettivi e ci lavoriamo, lo sanno anche i sassi che volevamo Botman ma il Lille non lo voleva cedere a gennaio, se non vogliono c'è poco da fare. Le alternative all'olandese non le reputavano cosi brave.
> 
> ...


Tonali,Tomori,Maignan,Ibra,Theo,Leao,Bennacer,Giroud,Kjaer,Kalulu,Rebic.
Su per giù per i cartellini sono stati spesi 100 milioni.ci sono squadre che le spendono per un unico giocatore e non hanno i nostri risultati.penso all'atletico per esempio.ma poi che giocatori!Tonali Leao Magnain Theo Tomori si parla proprio di capolavoro


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Errori imputabili tutti a lui? Non credo.



Da chiunque siano stati commessi cambia poco, è successo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da chiunque siano stati commessi cambia poco, è successo



Appunto. Lasciamo lavorare Maldini.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, una piccola fetta di tifosi privi di realismo.


Un ora di applausi


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini sulla vittoria con l'Inter:"Il calcio è straordinario, ti dà emozioni incredibili. Noi viviamo per questo. Con questo spirito noi andremo lontano. Il calcio senza tifosi non ha senso. Siamo contenti di aver fatto felici i nostri tifosi. Noi abbiamo detto fin da subito quali sono i nostri obiettivi. Poi se saremo bravi a lottare fino alla fine magari festeggeremo".


Grande. Andiamo avanti per la nostra strada fino in fondo. Poi vedremo.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Febbraio 2022)

Sul mercato bisogna essere creativi il che comporta errori e scommesse che non pagano, per un Rebic azzeccato hai un Pellegri bocciato (ma ci stava visionarlo e non si è pagato granché per farlo) 

Senza Champions Tomori, Magnain, Tonali, Diaz probabilmente non stavano qua e così pure altri già in rosa, con la Champions sei secondo in lotta per lo scudetto invece di arrivare settimo con un campionato anonimo 

Poi Maldini non può venirti a dire che devono ripiegare sul piano F o P perché gli altri sono sfumati, è implicito che ci provano ma sfuma appena arriva una società più solida e in un momento migliore 

Sui contratti ormai è chiaro che sa da mesi che non verranno rinnovati ma credo voglia evitare contestazioni dichiarando che stanno trattando o non dicendo proprio nulla al riguardo e per me è questo se non l'unico il grosso tasto dolente che gli si può rimproverare, se L'Atalanta perdesse i giocatori a zero adesso sarebbe in serie B. Una società che si deve autofinanziare dovrebbe essere capace di vendere in teoria, il Milan, Maldini o chi per lui pare aver scelto di acquistare i giocatori, sfruttarli per cinque anni per poi lasciarli andare, è una strategia alternativa che può pagare? Per ora si, è vero che si possono assorbire un paio di addii stagionali coi soldi della Champions ed è vero che se anche vendi Hernandez per 70 milioni non puoi andarlo a sostituire con un giocatore di pari valore dato il tetto degli stipendi però quantitivamente prenderne due o tre da venti milioni invece che uno ti coprirebbe di più il sedere in caso di flop


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Marco T. (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------

